# Help With Jeep



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ive decided im buying a dedicated fishin truck.... 

i found a 1995 Jeep Cherokee Sport with 120k at 3k OBO.

is this a good price? how do i know what motor is good. I remember all you guys sayin that there is a certain motor thats really good in it..

HELP OPINIONS PLEASE


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Jeeps*

Is it a six cylinder? It would be an inline six based off of the old 258 that AMC and Chrysler built for a while.

The engines are known for lasting except for one little flaw, The plastic or plastic/fiber valve covers.....Does it leak just a little bit of oil around the seal? For some reason too, some of them seem to build up an extreme amount of carbon beneath the cover. If you do buy it, I would recommend getting an aluminum valve cover. A lot of people would be amazed at the difference in oil pressure....(not that real high is good either)

All-in-all, I would say they are solid beach buggies. They should be able to go and haul just about anything you need for fishing.

Anyhow, I would give two other options, first, you can look online for a website devoted to jeeps called "JP". they put out a really good magazine called JP as well and you can pick it up at Barnes and Noble or Books A million. They will have all the info on whats bad and good in those and any other Jeeps out there. From motors, to axles, and lifts....Hope it helps.

(sorry for the long response, Ive built a few)


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Neil,

check out the following site for all the XJ (cherokee) information you need.

http://www.naxja.org/forum/index.php

I'm not sure about the price, make sure the owner isn't some college student that takes it off roading every weekend...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

oh yeah, make sure you drive it highway speed to see if it has the death shake...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

he's asking 3k. I wouldnt spend more than 2.5k with the insurance and taxes and shizzle on the top.

id only be driving the vehicle for 400mi once a month maybe. so its not like i need a crazy nice vehicle right now, just something i can beat up but that will run. the gentleman said there is a new ac comp, tires, etc. and has been through all sched maint... but i was told to question the tranny flushing.

any other tips or suggestions so i can stop taking my 05 on the beach?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> any other tips or suggestions so i can stop taking my 05 on the beach?


you can always "thumb it" ...or get a really nice back pack.......

my truck's too small to get your big fat head into.  





all in love Neil:beer:


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Ahhh... new meat for Club XJ. Hey SeaSalt, you want to tell him about the initiation rites?  


I've only had a XJ for a short few months and I love it. Can't wait for some heavy snow to go play in.  It's a fun toy. 

As was mentioned above, if you can, get it out on the road and run it, and even hit a small bump at speed if you can. Some have developed the Death Wobble if things aren't right with the suspension.
.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Just buy it, Neil!  

GREAT VEHICLE....I LOVE mine.

If it's in decent shape, 3k is a good price.

To know if the motor's good, just take a sniff of the dipstick, making sure the oil doesn't smell "burned". Same with the Tranny. Pull a spark plug and look at it. Should be clean, and not "gunged up". The 258/4.0L is a BULLETPROOF motor, most will run to 200K with reasonable maintanence.

Also, at speed it should run about 40 PSI oil pressure, but at idle it might run as low as 20 PSI. NORMAL!!

Make sure all the 4X4 crap works as it should. If it doesn't, it's a deal breaker.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Neil, good talking with ya today. I agree with what RR, Rick and Ryan said.

Some points to check...

valve cover leakage (easy fix)

258/4.0L is a solid motor, runs like a tank, just check to see if the block is cracked, (not a deal killer)

Tranny check is a good thing to do

Suspension check (springs in front, leafs in back)

AC -  Does it work?


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

*Another thing to ask about...*

is whether the Crankshaft Position Sensor has been changed. When they go bad your buggy will stall. It will start back up, but it is frustrating to stall at a light on the way to Chicks when the tide is rising. The part is cheap and not too hard to replace if you can contort your arms into small places. Other than that, I never really had problems with my 88 XJ, until it was totaled.

Drop me a PM if you have any other questions.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*ahhh the stalls at the light...*

If anyone out there has a jeep that stalls when stopping, and your jeep is a standard shift please let me know....You can fix your own jeep with about twenty dollars.....you will be a carb mechanic after you find out why....

Anyhow, neil, the AC thing...No, not the Asian Connection 
We in the SENC like our (A)ir(C)onditioning. 
In 1994 Jeep Started swapping out odds and ends to make for a better Jeep cherokee in the up and coming years. Begining in the mid 95 range, once it starts, the A/C should start cooling like you would expect a vehicle from the late 90's to do...If its not satisfactory, its a bargining tool. If it doesn't work, check to make sure there is AC, or the belt hasn't been changed to exclude it....(could happen)...
Hey, or better yet....

If your really about to buy it, Test drive it and swing into a mechanic that you trust...and ask them allot of questions....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


>


Never cared for 2-door's until I saw this picture. Not a bad looking ride. Must be the lift.



I really like the looks of this one.   










.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i like that picture bubba... looks manly... 

Neil, sorry for hijacking the thread with the pics. Good luck finding your beach buggy. XJs have good engine but it has its set of problems. If you can live with it and know its a jeep thing you should be fine. It aint going to ride like a pilot, 4runner or anything like that.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

well he said he'd definately do 2500 for it so im kinda thinking i should buy the mofo and see what happens.... afterall its just a buggie


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

spend couple bones and get it check out by a mechanic... it would be a good deal for 2500 if it doesn't have major problems. YOu probaly have 50 to 75k on that car left.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Rust?*

Check the floor pans under the carpet: front rear and over the gas tank. XJs rust from the inside out. I have a "95" with 165k on it, excellent on the beach and in the snow (limited slip rear). Rods of any length need to go on the roof but takes a rack real easy. Front receiver for a rod/cooler rack is easy to do and makes a good towing point.

Just do it!

Bluesman


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't know anything about jeeps, but you can check Kelly Blue Book to find out the value of the vehicle. Their site is www.kbb.com 

The site will the trade-in value (lowest), private-party sale value, and retail value (highest). That way you have a range and can tell where this price stands within the range.

Also, check out carfax to see if the vehicle has had any severe damage or abuse.

Good Luck!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I just ran a query for you on a 1995 Jeep Cherokee Sport 2D w/ 6 cylinder engine. The private party value of one that is in "good" condition is $2045 and the price for one that is in "fair" condition is $1670. I'll let you make the call on what the condition of the vehicle is, but the price looks way too high. Keep in mind that any aftermarket or installed options that are on the car have not been taken into account here, but assuming that the vehicle has not been modified much, I would try to negotiate the price down.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*jeep*

i got a 98' jeep cheerokee sport fishing truck similar to the green one up top.love mine never had anyproblems with it.but the problem is, i hardly drive 
it i always drive my work van fishing ,always,i guess i'll start driving it around.can't go wrong with the jeep buy it........


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

If it's running good, has the 4.0L I6 and the AW4 tranny, I'd do it for $2500.

I've got a 95 XJ and the things been through hell and back. It's been to the OBX, AI, Pine Barrens, Paragon, GWNF, and a bunch of other places. It always brings me back home.

- Dae


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*My "95"*

I wouldn't sell you my "95" XJ for $2500 or $3500 for that matter. See jeepsunlimited website xj forums for more background than you can handle.

Bluesman


----------



## seaswirl (Oct 22, 2006)

ok guys, im not trying to steal the thread but i have an 89 cherokee and at 55-60mph it has a shake?? i replaced the passenger side U-joint in the axle and the left seems fine, what could the shake be?? i replaced the steering stabilizer. when it starts to shake and i stay at that speed it can get bad?? but if i brake it stops?? so that tells me its the wheels?? is that right?? any help would be appreciated?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

seaswirl said:


> ok guys, im not trying to steal the thread but i have an 89 cherokee and at 55-60mph it has a shake?? i replaced the passenger side U-joint in the axle and the left seems fine, what could the shake be?? i replaced the steering stabilizer. when it starts to shake and i stay at that speed it can get bad?? but if i brake it stops?? so that tells me its the wheels?? is that right?? any help would be appreciated?


Take a look here:
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=205720
.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Are you balanced?*

I would do a simple wheel balance first, may be that easy.


----------



## seaswirl (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks guys, im going to get my wheels balanced today!! then go fromthere?? i will keep you posted!


----------



## the old guy (Dec 17, 2003)

NTKG: I have owned 8 or 9 of the little Cherokees starting with a 1987. I bought one of the last ones manufactured in 2001 as a hedge although the 2000 only had 19000 miles on it. I would usually trade at 35-50000 miles but plan to keep this one till one of us dies. I know many of them have gone 200,000 miles. They have been a great beach car for me. Good luck with yours


----------

